# Luna got her CD!



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna and I got our third leg today with a 1st place to earn our CD!! Yay!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo!! Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Good job!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! Luna looks very happy and rightfully so!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lauren and Luna, great job team!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Luna, that's fantastic!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Luna, that's fantastic!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, congratulations!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoo hoo Luna!!
Such a bright girl 

It is wonderful to see that you are both doing so well.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So pleased as the breeder of Luna. Very pretty girl... Got her CCA two weeks ago and one of the judges volunteered to mentor them!! So happy for Lauren...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you both! Awesome news


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Luna!


----------

